# New 9 month old hedgehog, unsocialized



## Luvmehhedgie (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my newest hedgehog, Addy, 8 days ago and I just recently got her out to be handled. We started off by using gloves and put her in a small playpen. The owner hadn't socialized her before handing her off to me, but I didn't know that would be a problem. Now she clicks at every sound I make and tries to escape her cage. It's constant chattering and sometimes growling that I can not control. She does eat, drink, and do her business as usually, but otherwise, she's pretty quiet. At night, she'll be caotic. She pulls at her litterbox in the middle of the night and climbs the metal bars. She likes to move things around and tries to make the biggest mess she can. She will eat mealworms, but she seems unsatisfied. When I get her out, she'll constantly growl at me. I just got her as a birthday present, but I'm having to wait for a wheel. I know the wheel will help a little, but is their any suggestions? Addy just doesn't seem to trust me no matter what I do. :|


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She just sounds like an unsocialized, nervous hedgehog is all. I know it's hard, but try to be patient with her! If she wasn't handled or socialized much by her previous owner, it'll take lots of time and patience to calm her down. A wheel is definitely important - she moves things around in her cage because she's bored. Hedgehogs have a LOT of energy, so a (safe) wheel is a definite necessity. Try to get one ASAP.

For her behavior, the best thing you can do is handle her a lot, and try to keep somewhat of a regular schedule. Hold her for at least half an hour every night - more time is even better. If you get her out in the day, be prepared for her being grumpier than usual, and you'll want to let her sleep anyway. But having her sleep on you is good too - if she relaxes enough to do so, she's showing that she feels safe enough with you to sleep on you.

Try putting a t-shirt or fleece blanket that you've slept with for a couple nights in her cage. That can help her get used to your scent. When you get her out, try to see what she prefers doing - she may be a cuddler and just want to snuggle up in a blanket on your lap. She might be more interested in exploring on you or on the floor with you laying next to her. If she doesn't want to come out of a ball when you're holding her, make suer she's covered - that can make them more confident and encourage them to move around on your lap. Work on getting her used to you and your smell first, and show her that you're not too scary. As time goes on, you can work on getting her more used to being pet, handled, etc.

Like I said, patience is the single biggest thing! Hedgehog trust can be hard to win sometimes, but (in my opinion) it's well worth the wait.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

First, don't use gloves. Use your bare hands, or if she's too prickly and you're not used to it, use a piece of fleece to pick her up. Gloves will get in the way of your smell, give you a less secure hold, and if they're a large/bulky kind, they can scare her even more.

Working with an unsocialized adult can be a long process, and she may never come around all the way. You'll have to be very patient and handle her regardless, as much as possible. In my experience, a carry bag is one of the best methods of socialization and bonding. You can carry her around with you as you do things around the house, and have her in your lap in the bag when you're sitting down. It's pretty hands-off for you, which will let you have her out of the cage for much longer than the time you would just be spending with direct handling and interaction. Talk to her a lot when she's in the cage and when you have her out so she gets used to your voice. You can set up a small radio near her cage so she has regular music or hears people talking - the ambient noise will help her get used to the other noises of a household and be less skittish from that. You can also try finding a treat she likes, something other than her kibble that she only gets when she's out of the cage. Once you find something she likes, give it to her every time right when you take her out and it will help her associate you, and being taken out, with something good.

Keep in mind that all the huffing and grumpy behavior is because she's afraid of you. Handling from a young age helps to remove that fear, so when they're not socialized, they're afraid. Try to not get frustrated and not stop handling her, even if you're feeling discouraged. Celebrate every little sign of progress, no matter how small, and try to love her for what she is.


----------

